# Ultra Lite fishing with a Spinning reel



## Canecutter23 (Oct 26, 2008)

The only problem I have with spinning reels, I guess everyone has this problem, is line twist. Anybody got any idea of what is the best line to use in 4 - 6 lb test, to minamize this situation.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

When using mono I use SpyderWire. When using Fluorocarbon I use Berkley Vanish. But for either I always use a swivel to stop line twist. 

KsB


----------



## fwbdave (Nov 29, 2009)

regular old Stren is what I use. I always use 6lb.....David


----------



## jesse1378 (Mar 29, 2010)

there are a couple things you can do. i have stren suffix mono 8lb on my shakey head combo. here's what i do when using mono to help with line memory and twists..

1. put the spool on the ground, you want the line to come off of the spool the same way it goes on the reel. (for the most part its counter clockwise)

2. once your reel is spooled up, take the spool off the reel and soak it a cup or bowl of warm water. i will usually refresh the water a couple times and let soak over night. 

for me that process works great. if you are still getting twists, try a small buckshot weight on the line. 

i know you said 4-6lb but using the same method above should work fine. i have even use a braid that was 10lb strength with 2lb diameter and it worked great. hope that helps
~ Jesse


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

There are several things that lead to line twist. Spooling the reel backwards to the way the line comes off the spool. Some mono has too much memory which makes it stiff and twists. Reeling in a fish while the drag is going out, that will twist your line worse than anything. Find a line with low memory, I use Ande Back Country.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

If you try using braid it doesnt seem to twist nearly as bad as mono. Also make sure your bait is running tru and not spinning. Good luck.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

For me i have learned to hate braided lines, iv spent so much money on them, iv got a spool of 150lb power pro almost new, ill trade it for a spool of 30-50lb mono, pound for pound mono is stronger as well, take 50lb mono tie one end to a swivel and then take 50lb braid tie to the same swivel then pull them against each other, the braid breaks every time, it may not twist up on u but my god if u get tangled up with braid u have to cut every thing apart, lets not for get how many times when we set the hook with braid and our line mysteriously breaks what a pain, as for your twisting line on your little spinning reel, like i tell me girl friend STOP REELING WHEN THE DRAG IS GOING!!:thumbsup:


----------



## marriemb (Jul 1, 2010)

old Stren is a good option


----------



## Mad Hooker (Jun 2, 2010)

tightlines said:


> If you try using braid it doesnt seem to twist nearly as bad as mono. Also make sure your bait is running tru and not spinning. Good luck.


This is true.. I use powerpro and regularly spray with line conditioner.. another thing is most the new reels have some kind of line wrap technology that minimizes it.. check out the shimanos


----------

